# Auto Trail Apache 700 - Waste tank full LCD reading



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

After preparing for our first outing for the last 3 weeks (At Fiat dealer for one week!)we eventually got away on Friday. Stayed about 20 miles from home just in case we had problems

I can say we throughly enjoyed it and it appears only one problem raised it's head  . After another meal on Sunday i again did the washing up  and was surprised to hear water gushing out of the waste tank area (overflow?) I selected waste water icon on the control panel and only one LED was lit which was red at the lower scale on the LHS. Is this correct or should the LED's raise up the bar when it's full?.

Cheers DD


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

This may be a stupid answer but did you leave the waste drain open???


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

duxdeluxe said:


> This may be a stupid answer but did you leave the waste drain open???


Hi duxdeluxe,

No the waste drain pipe was not open, it was coming from the centre which i think maybe an overflow device..

Oh the joys....

Cheers DD


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry but I had to ask......

I assume that you tried draining the waste tank and then seeing what the reading is on the LCD indicator. Mine gives a red light warning but have always promptly emptied it after that so never tested out any overflows (and never looked underneath for one either). Sorry I'm not much help


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The level sensors fitted in waste tank are well known for being rubbish

Ours never shows anything like full even when it is

They are usually about the same capacity as the fresh water tank so a rough rule of thumb is, if you have used a tank of fresh the waste the waste will be nearly full

Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our meter has never shown waste more than 75% full.

The fresh water shows full when in fact it is about 75%. I fill until it overflows. And empt waste every time we have the oportunity.
No use carrying extra weight

Dave P


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi DD it does sound like the waste tank float switch is stuck or is not connected properly. On the EC100 control panel it does have the option to read 50% and 100% full but i believe that on the Apache only the 100% is fitted. This show full scale on the bar graph.
It will be worth looking to make sure both wires are on the switch. If you connect the two wires from the harness together then press the waste tank button the control panel should show a full scale.
If you have any problems with this please send me a PM or call our technical support people 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave P, i am a little unsure on what you are seeing on your control panel would you send me a PM so i can call you back when you are in your vehicle. 

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Hi DD it does sound like the waste tank float switch is stuck or is not connected properly. On the EC100 control panel it does have the option to read 50% and 100% full but i believe that on the Apache only the 100% is fitted. This show full scale on the bar graph.
> It will be worth looking to make sure both wires are on the switch. If you connect the two wires from the harness together then press the waste tank button the control panel should show a full scale.
> If you have any problems with this please send me a PM or call our technical support people 01482 678981
> 
> ...


Ian,

Thanks for that, i'll give that a go at the weekend when we go for the 2nd run!. Thanks for adding the Tech support number very usefull.

Cheers

DD


----------

